# Roundcube: Login nach Instalation nicht möglich



## Johannes7146 (20. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade eben Roundcube auf meinen Server aufgespielt!
Bei der installation ist alles glatt gelaufen.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
wenn ich auf der Loginseite meinen namen, mein passwort und den Server angebe (localhost, oder die domain) läd und läd und läd der Browser aber ich sehe nix als ne weiße seite.
Wenn ich andere Daten eingebe. kommt: Login fehlgeschlagen.

Die Datenbank wurde angelegt, und die Tabellen sind auch erstellt worden.
In der Tabelle Sessions ist auch bereits ein Eintrag vorhande.

in der /root/logs/errors findet sich folgendes:

```
[20-Nov-2008 16:25:23] MDB2 Error: no such table (-18): _doQuery: [Error message: Could not execute statement]
[Last executed query: PREPARE mdb2_statement_mysql_19fac884c3b912c1a3545e8e7a05e4890eec9c335 FROM 'SELECT vars, ip, UNIX_TIMESTAMP(changed) AS changed\r\n     FROM session\r\n     WHERE  sess_id=?']
[Native code: 1146]
[Native message: Table 'roundcubemail.session' doesn't exist]

[20-Nov-2008 16:25:23 +0100] DB Error: _doQuery: [Error message: Could not execute statement]
[Last executed query: PREPARE mdb2_statement_mysql_19fac884c3b912c1a3545e8e7a05e4890eec9c335 FROM 'SELECT vars, ip, UNIX_TIMESTAMP(changed) AS changed\r\n     FROM session\r\n     WHERE  sess_id=?']
[Native code: 1146]
[Native message: Table 'roundcubemail.session' doesn't exist]
 in /var/www/mail/program/include/rcube_mdb2.php on line 248 (GET /mail/)
[20-Nov-2008 16:27:30 +0100] IMAP Error: Invalid host
 in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[20-Nov-2008 16:30:43] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 120 seconds exceeded in /var/www/mail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 253
[20-Nov-2008 16:31:46] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 120 seconds exceeded in /var/www/mail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 252
[20-Nov-2008 16:37:25 +0100] IMAP Error: Invalid host
 in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[20-Nov-2008 16:37:44 +0100] IMAP Error: Authentication for johannes failed (LOGIN): "a001 NO Login failed." in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[20-Nov-2008 16:40:03] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 120 seconds exceeded in /var/www/mail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 203
[20-Nov-2008 16:47:59 +0100] IMAP Error: Invalid host
Invalid password
 in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[20-Nov-2008 16:48:03 +0100] IMAP Error: Invalid host
 in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[20-Nov-2008 16:50:14] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 120 seconds exceeded in /var/www/mail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 382
```

OS: Debian 4 (64bit)


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. November 2008)

hat niemand eine idee? oder hab ich einfach im falschem Bereich gepostet?


----------



## Johannes7146 (27. November 2008)

in welchem Bereich kann ich das thema sonst noch posten?


----------



## Johannes7146 (27. November 2008)

das ist meine main.inc.php Datei


```
<?php

/*
 +-----------------------------------------------------------------------+
 | Main configuration file                                               |
 |                                                                       |
 | This file is part of the RoundCube Webmail client                     |
 | Copyright (C) 2005-2008, RoundCube Dev. - Switzerland                 |
 | Licensed under the GNU GPL                                            |
 |                                                                       |
 +-----------------------------------------------------------------------+

*/

$rcmail_config = array();


// system error reporting: 1 = log; 2 = report (not implemented yet), 4 = show, 8 = trace
$rcmail_config['debug_level'] = 5;

// log driver:  'syslog' or 'file'.
$rcmail_config['log_driver'] = 'file';

// Syslog ident string to use, if using the 'syslog' log driver.
$rcmail_config['syslog_id'] = 'roundcube';

// Syslog facility to use, if using the 'syslog' log driver.
// For possible values see installer or http://php.net/manual/en/function.openlog.php
$rcmail_config['syslog_facility'] = LOG_USER;

// use this folder to store log files (must be writeable for apache user)
// This is used by the 'file' log driver.
$rcmail_config['log_dir'] = 'logs/';

// use this folder to store temp files (must be writeable for apache user)
$rcmail_config['temp_dir'] = 'temp/';

// enable caching of messages and mailbox data in the local database.
// this is recommended if the IMAP server does not run on the same machine
$rcmail_config['enable_caching'] = TRUE;

// lifetime of message cache
// possible units: s, m, h, d, w
$rcmail_config['message_cache_lifetime'] = '10d';

// automatically create a new RoundCube user when log-in the first time.
// a new user will be created once the IMAP login succeeds.
// set to false if only registered users can use this service
$rcmail_config['auto_create_user'] = TRUE;

// the mail host chosen to perform the log-in
// leave blank to show a textbox at login, give a list of hosts
// to display a pulldown menu or set one host as string.
// To use SSL connection, enter ssl://hostname:993
$rcmail_config['default_host'] = '';

// TCP port used for IMAP connections
$rcmail_config['default_port'] = 143;

// IMAP auth type. Can be "auth" (CRAM-MD5), "plain" (PLAIN) or "check" to auto detect.
// Optional, defaults to "check"
$rcmail_config['imap_auth_type'] = null;

// Automatically add this domain to user names for login
// Only for IMAP servers that require full e-mail addresses for login
// Specify an array with 'host' => 'domain' values to support multiple hosts
$rcmail_config['username_domain'] = '';

// This domain will be used to form e-mail addresses of new users
// Specify an array with 'host' => 'domain' values to support multiple hosts
$rcmail_config['mail_domain'] = '';

// Path to a virtuser table file to resolve user names and e-mail addresses
$rcmail_config['virtuser_file'] = '';

// Query to resolve user names and e-mail addresses from the database
// %u will be replaced with the current username for login.
// The query should select the user's e-mail address as first col
$rcmail_config['virtuser_query'] = '';

// use this host for sending mails.
// to use SSL connection, set ssl://smtp.host.com
// if left blank, the PHP mail() function is used
$rcmail_config['smtp_server'] = '';

// SMTP port (default is 25; 465 for SSL)
$rcmail_config['smtp_port'] = 25;

// SMTP username (if required) if you use %u as the username RoundCube
// will use the current username for login
$rcmail_config['smtp_user'] = '';

// SMTP password (if required) if you use %p as the password RoundCube
// will use the current user's password for login
$rcmail_config['smtp_pass'] = '';

// SMTP AUTH type (DIGEST-MD5, CRAM-MD5, LOGIN, PLAIN or empty to use
// best server supported one)
$rcmail_config['smtp_auth_type'] = '';

// SMTP HELO host 
// Hostname to give to the remote server for SMTP 'HELO' or 'EHLO' messages 
// Leave this blank and you will get the server variable 'server_name' or 
// localhost if that isn't defined. 
$rcmail_config['smtp_helo_host'] = '';

// Log sent messages
$rcmail_config['smtp_log'] = TRUE;

// how many seconds must pass between emails sent by a user
$rcmail_config['sendmail_delay'] = 0;

// these cols are shown in the message list
// available cols are: subject, from, to, cc, replyto, date, size, encoding, flag
$rcmail_config['list_cols'] = array('subject', 'from', 'date', 'size', 'flag');

// includes should be interpreted as PHP files
$rcmail_config['skin_include_php'] = FALSE;

// session lifetime in minutes
$rcmail_config['session_lifetime'] = 10;

// check client IP in session athorization
$rcmail_config['ip_check'] = false;

// Use an additional frequently changing cookie to athenticate user sessions.
// There have been problems reported with this feature.
$rcmail_config['double_auth'] = false;

// this key is used to encrypt the users imap password which is stored
// in the session record (and the client cookie if remember password is enabled).
// please provide a string of exactly 24 chars.
$rcmail_config['des_key'] = '%Y2s8_8qEnJj3j$6CDoK9Eur';

// the default locale setting (leave empty for auto-detection)
// RFC1766 formatted language name like en_US, de_DE, de_CH, fr_FR, pt_BR
$rcmail_config['language'] = 'de_DE';

// use this format for short date display
$rcmail_config['date_short'] = 'D H:i';

// use this format for detailed date/time formatting
$rcmail_config['date_long'] = 'd.m.Y H:i';

// use this format for today's date display
$rcmail_config['date_today'] = 'H:i';

// add this user-agent to message headers when sending
$rcmail_config['useragent'] = 'RoundCube Webmail/0.2-beta';

// use this name to compose page titles
$rcmail_config['product_name'] = 'Webmail';

// only list folders within this path
$rcmail_config['imap_root'] = '';

// store draft message is this mailbox
// leave blank if draft messages should not be stored
$rcmail_config['drafts_mbox'] = 'Drafts';

// store spam messages in this mailbox
$rcmail_config['junk_mbox'] = 'Junk';

// store sent message is this mailbox
// leave blank if sent messages should not be stored
$rcmail_config['sent_mbox'] = 'Sent';

// move messages to this folder when deleting them
// leave blank if they should be deleted directly
$rcmail_config['trash_mbox'] = 'Trash';

// display these folders separately in the mailbox list.
// these folders will also be displayed with localized names
$rcmail_config['default_imap_folders'] = array('INBOX', 'Drafts', 'Sent', 'Junk', 'Trash');

// automatically create the above listed default folders on login
$rcmail_config['create_default_folders'] = FALSE;

// protect the default folders from renames, deletes, and subscription changes
$rcmail_config['protect_default_folders'] = TRUE;

// if in your system 0 quota means no limit set this option to TRUE 
$rcmail_config['quota_zero_as_unlimited'] = FALSE;

// Set TRUE if deleted messages should not be displayed
// This will make the application run slower
$rcmail_config['skip_deleted'] = FALSE;

// Set true to Mark deleted messages as read as well as deleted
// False means that a message's read status is not affected by marking it as deleted
$rcmail_config['read_when_deleted'] = TRUE;

// When a Trash folder is not present and a message is deleted, flag 
// the message for deletion rather than deleting it immediately.  Setting this to 
// false causes deleted messages to be permanantly removed if there is no Trash folder
$rcmail_config['flag_for_deletion'] = FALSE;

// Behavior if a received message requests a message delivery notification (read receipt)
// 0 = ask the user, 1 = send automatically, 2 = ignore (never send or ask)
$rcmail_config['mdn_requests'] = 0;

// Use this charset as fallback for message decoding
$rcmail_config['default_charset'] = 'ISO-8859-1';

// Make use of the built-in spell checker. It is based on GoogieSpell.
// Since Google only accepts connections over https your PHP installatation
// requires to be compiled with Open SSL support
$rcmail_config['enable_spellcheck'] = TRUE;

// Set the spell checking engine. 'googie' is the default. 'pspell' is also available,
// but requires the Pspell extensions. When using Nox Spell Server, also set 'googie' here.
$rcmail_config['spellcheck_engine'] = 'googie';

// For a locally installed Nox Spell Server, please specify the URI to call it.
// Get Nox Spell Server from http://orangoo.com/labs/?page_id=72
// Leave empty to use the Google spell checking service, what means
// that the message content will be sent to Google in order to check spelling
$rcmail_config['spellcheck_uri'] = '';

// These languages can be selected for spell checking.
// Configure as a PHP style hash array: array('en'=>'English', 'de'=>'Deutsch');
// Leave empty for default set of Google spell check languages, should be defined
// when using local Pspell extension
$rcmail_config['spellcheck_languages'] = NULL;

// path to a text file which will be added to each sent message
// paths are relative to the RoundCube root folder
$rcmail_config['generic_message_footer'] = '';

// add a received header to outgoing mails containing the creators IP and hostname
$rcmail_config['http_received_header'] = false;

// this string is used as a delimiter for message headers when sending
// leave empty for auto-detection
$rcmail_config['mail_header_delimiter'] = NULL;

// session domain: .example.org
$rcmail_config['session_domain'] = '';

// This indicates which type of address book to use. Possible choises:
// 'sql' (default) and 'ldap'.
// If set to 'ldap' then it will look at using the first writable LDAP
// address book as the primary address book and it will not display the
// SQL address book in the 'Address Book' view.
$rcmail_config['address_book_type'] = 'sql';

// In order to enable public ldap search, configure an array like the Verisign
// example further below. if you would like to test, simply uncomment the example.
//
// If you are going to use LDAP for individual address books, you will need to 
// set 'user_specific' to true and use the variables to generate the appropriate DNs to access it.
//
// The recommended directory structure for LDAP is to store all the address book entries
// under the users main entry, e.g.:
//
//  o=root
//   ou=people
//    uid=user@domain
//	mail=contact@contactdomain
//	
// So the base_dn would be uid=%fu,ou=people,o=root
// The bind_dn would be the same as based_dn or some super user login.
/** 
 * example config for Verisign directory
 *
 * $rcmail_config['ldap_public']['Verisign'] = array(
 *  'name'          => 'Verisign.com',
 *  'hosts'         => array('directory.verisign.com'),
 *  'port'          => 389,
 *  'use_tls'	    => false,
 *  'user_specific' => false,   // If true the base_dn, bind_dn and bind_pass default to the user's IMAP login.
 *  // %fu - The full username provided, assumes the username is an email
 *  //       address, uses the username_domain value if not an email address.
 *  // %u  - The username prior to the '@'.
 *  // %d  - The domain name after the '@'.
 *  'base_dn'       => '',
 *  'bind_dn'       => '',
 *  'bind_pass'     => '',
 *  'writable'      => false,   // Indicates if we can write to the LDAP directory or not.
 *  // If writable is true then these fields need to be populated:
 *  // LDAP_Object_Classes, required_fields, LDAP_rdn
 *  'LDAP_Object_Classes' => array("top", "inetOrgPerson"), // To create a new contact these are the object classes to specify (or any other classes you wish to use).
 *  'required_fields'     => array("cn", "sn", "mail"),     // The required fields needed to build a new contact as required by the object classes (can include additional fields not required by the object classes).
 *  'LDAP_rdn'      => 'mail', // The RDN field that is used for new entries, this field needs to be one of the search_fields, the base of base_dn is appended to the RDN to insert into the LDAP directory.
 *  'ldap_version'  => 3,       // using LDAPv3
 *  'search_fields' => array('mail', 'cn'),  // fields to search in
 *  'name_field'    => 'cn',    // this field represents the contact's name
 *  'email_field'   => 'mail',  // this field represents the contact's e-mail
 *  'surname_field' => 'sn',    // this field represents the contact's last name
 *  'firstname_field' => 'gn',  // this field represents the contact's first name
 *  'sort'          => 'cn',    // The field to sort the listing by.
 *  'scope'         => 'sub',   // search mode: sub|base|list
 *  'filter'        => '',      // used for basic listing (if not empty) and will be &'d with search queries. example: status=act
 *  'global_search' => true,    // perform a global search for address auto-completion on compose
 *  'fuzzy_search'  => true);   // server allows wildcard search
 */

// don't allow these settings to be overriden by the user
$rcmail_config['dont_override'] = array();

// allow users to add and delete sender identities
$rcmail_config['multiple_identities'] = true;

// try to load host-specific configuration
// see http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Config for more details
$rcmail_config['include_host_config'] = false;

// don't let users set pagesize to more than this value if set
$rcmail_config['max_pagesize'] = 200;

// mime magic database
$rcmail_config['mime_magic'] = '/usr/share/misc/magic';

// default sort col
$rcmail_config['message_sort_col'] = 'date';

// default sort order
$rcmail_config['message_sort_order'] = 'DESC';

// THIS OPTION WILL ALLOW THE INSTALLER TO RUN AND CAN EXPOSE SENSITIVE CONFIG DATA.
// ONLY ENABLE IT IF YOU'RE REALLY SURE WHAT YOU'RE DOING!
$rcmail_config['enable_installer'] = false;

// Log successful logins
$rcmail_config['log_logins'] = false;

/**
 * 'Delete always'
 * This setting reflects if mail should be always marked as deleted,
 * even if moving to "Trash" fails. This is necessary in some setups
 * because a) people may not have a Trash folder or b) they are over
 * quota (and Trash is included in the quota).
 *
 * This is a failover setting for iil_C_Move when a message is moved
 * to the Trash, and not the same as "delete_right_away".
 */
$rcmail_config['delete_always'] = false;

/***** these settings can be overwritten by user's preferences *****/

// skin name: folder from skins/
$rcmail_config['skin'] = 'default';

// show up to X items in list view
$rcmail_config['pagesize'] = 40;

// use this timezone to display date/time
$rcmail_config['timezone'] = 'auto';

// is daylight saving On?
$rcmail_config['dst_active'] = (bool)date('I');

// prefer displaying HTML messages
$rcmail_config['prefer_html'] = TRUE;

// display images in mail from known senders
$rcmail_config['addrbook_show_images'] = FALSE;

// compose html formatted messages by default
$rcmail_config['htmleditor'] = FALSE;

// show pretty dates as standard
$rcmail_config['prettydate'] = TRUE;

// save compose message every 300 seconds (5min)
$rcmail_config['draft_autosave'] = 300;

// default setting if preview pane is enabled
$rcmail_config['preview_pane'] = FALSE;

// Clear Trash on logout
$rcmail_config['logout_purge'] = FALSE;

// Compact INBOX on logout
$rcmail_config['logout_expunge'] = FALSE;

// Display attached images below the message body 
$rcmail_config['inline_images'] = TRUE;

// end of config file
?>
```


----------



## zeroize (28. November 2008)

Was für eine Datenbank setzt du ein? Musstest du bei der Installation eine installieren, bzw. DB und Tables erstellen? Denn aus der Fehlermeldung
"native message: Table 'roundcubemail.session' doesn't exist"
Würde ich ja behaupten er kann in der "roundcubemail" DB die Tabelle "session" nicht finden, oder?


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. Dezember 2008)

mysql 5

die datenbank war vorher schon vorhanden hab nur ein schema für roundcube angelegt und einen benutzer
Es gibt eine Tabelle session, die auch schon einträge hat.
Ich habe die Installation nochmal von vorne durchgeführt, allerding habe ich immer noch das gleich problem beim login.
das error file sieht nun so aus:

```
[27-Nov-2008 10:52:22] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 120 seconds exceeded in /var/www/mail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 252
[27-Nov-2008 10:56:41 +0100] IMAP Error: Authentication for johannes failed (LOGIN): "a001 NO Login failed." in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[27-Nov-2008 10:56:41] PHP Warning:  Cannot modify header information - headers already sent in /var/www/mail/program/include/rcmail.php on line 756
[27-Nov-2008 10:59:17 +0100] IMAP Error: Authentication for johannes failed (LOGIN): "a001 NO Login failed." in  on line 0 (POST /mail/?_task=&_action=login)
[27-Nov-2008 10:59:17] PHP Warning:  Cannot modify header information - headers already sent in /var/www/mail/program/include/rcmail.php on line 756
[27-Nov-2008 11:34:01] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 120 seconds exceeded in /var/www/mail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 252
```


----------

